# Mobistel Cynus T1, Erfahrungen?



## Tim1974 (13. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich frage nochmal direkt, wer hat dieses Handy und Erfahrungen damit?
Das meinste was ich im Internet darüber gelesen habe klag sehr positiv, erstrecht für den günstigen Preis.
Es ist bei mir in der engsten Wahl, vielleicht kauf ich es mir die Tage, wenn ich nicht noch einen besseren Vorschlag in der Preisklasse bekomme.

MfG. Tim


----------



## MadMax 21 (13. März 2013)

Ich habe es und bin mehr als zufrieden, für den Preis bekommt man nichts besseres momentan.alles läuft flüssig und für das GPS-Problem gibt es einige Lösungen, seit Android 4.1 geht der GPS-Fix auch sehr schnell.
Wenn du spezielle Fragen hast, immer her damit

gruß Max


----------



## Tim1974 (14. März 2013)

Hallo Max,

ich werds mir wohl die Tage holen, wenn ichs für ca. 159 Euro bekommen kann. Eigentlich schon fast ein unverschähmt günstiger Preis für so viel Hardware. 
Die Nutzerbewertungen und Tests sind ja überwiegend sehr positiv von da her werd ich mit dem Kauf wohl nichts falsch machen, dazu noch das gute Gewissen wegen dem vorbildlich niedrigen SAR-Wert. 

Jetzt noch paar Fragen:
1.) Wie macht man das Update? Ich laß nämlich, daß von einem Update momentan abgeraten wird, weil dann viele Apps nicht mehr funzen, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob damit eben dieses Update gemeint war, was Du ansprichst?
2.) War denn das GPS mit dem Standard-Android nicht zu gebrauchen?
3.) Brauche ich eine Antivirensoftware für das Handy mit Android?
4.) Ich habe zur Zeit ein Samsung S5230, bekomme ich die Fotos, die ich darauf gespeichert habe via bluetooth oder infrarot direkt von Handy zu Handy übertragen?

Danke schonmal, Gruß Tim


----------



## MadMax 21 (14. März 2013)

Hallo Tim

1. Du kannst dir das Update auf der Homepage von Mobistel herrunterladen, Hier (Mobistel Cynus T1 Forum auf Android-Hilfe.de) gibt es auch eine schöne Anleitung(auf SD-Karte kopieren, Handy im recovery-Modus starten updaten etc...) Also bei mir funktionieren alle Apps, bis auf diejenigen die einen "Root" benötigen, da gibt es wohl noch Probleme; Meistens wird von denjenigen deren apps nicht mehr funktionieren kein "Factory-Reset" durchgeführt nach dem Update, da muss man sich halt auch nicht wundern (vgl. Update von Windows vista auf Windows 7, deine Programme sind noch alle drauf, aber da fast alle Systemdateien geändert wurden "weiß" Win 7 nicht welche Programme da waren und dann kommt es natürlich zu Problemen..)
Die aktuelle Version ist Android 4.1.1 ( Bei Mobistel Version 0.5 glaub ich) mein wurde noch mit Version 0.08 ausgeliefert

2.Es war bei mir zu gebrauchen hat aber ca 2-4 Minuten gebraucht um die Koordinaten zu bestimmen, mittlerweile gehts unter einer Minute.Übrigens im T1 ist KEIN Kompass eingebaut.

3. Ich sage immer es kann nie schaden, aber ich weiß welche Seiten ich mit meinem Handy besuche bzw. welche Software ich mir runterlade 

4. Hmm gute Frage sollte aber eig per bluetooth funktionieren Aber sollte im S5230 nicht eine Speicherkarte sein?! die kannst du ja ins T1 einsetzen, spart Zeit 

Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben

Gruß Max


----------



## Tim1974 (14. März 2013)

Hallo Max,

danke für die Hilfe,

also ein paar Fragen gibt es leider noch:

1.) Was bedeutet denn, daß es keinen Kompass hat für die Navigation, ist das ein großer Nachteil?
Im Grunde reicht mir eine Google-Map mit meiner aktuellen Position und Bewegungsrichtung ja erstmal schon aus.

2.) Mir haben halt ein paar Verkäufer erzählt, daß man für Android ein Antivirenprogramm bräuchte, ich war sehr erstaunt und erschreckt, daß es dafür auch schon Schadsoftware gibt. Irgendwie würde es mich ärgern, jeden Monat noch zusätzlich Geld für eine Antivirensoftware auszugeben, gibts da denn nichts kostenloses?
2.1) Wie anfällig ist denn so ein Android 4.x für Viren bzw. Schadsoftware gemessen an Windows7 für PCs?
Da ich ja keinen Handyvertrag habe und Prepaid mit Freiminuten und Internetflatrate arbeiten will, kann denn da im schlimmsten Falls mehr passieren als das mir die Freiminuten und das Prepaidguthaben verbraucht wird, durch eine Schadsoftware?

3.) Wie ist es denn beim Cynus T1 wenn ich zwei Simkarten nutzen will, kann ich dann auf beiden gleichzeitig angerufen werden, wie mit isdn? 

4.) Mein Samsung S5230 hat eine Speicherkarte (Micro SD glaub ich) die es gelegendlich mal erkennt und dann auch mal wieder nicht. Zuverlässig arbeitet die jedenfalls bei mir nicht. Kann aber auch ein Wackelkontakt sein, es geht vieles nicht mehr so, wie ich es gerne hätte bei dem S5230. Gibt genug Gründe für mich das Handy endlich zu wechseln und das S5230 ganz schnell zu vergessen! 

Gruß Tim


----------



## MadMax 21 (15. März 2013)

Hiho

1.Navigation funktioniert ohne Nachteile.Wunderbar per google maps und co.

2. Soweit ich weiß gibt es auch kostenlose Möglichkeiten, und zum Thema Virenschutz: wenn ich meinen Verstand benutze und nicht irgwo draufklicke dann benötige ich eig auch kein Virenprogramm.
 Downloads aus sicheren Quellen und immer schön schauen auf welchen Websites man landet... Zur Anfälligkeit..Keine Ahnung, ich weiß nur das aktuell die "VirenProgrammierer" Android entdeckt haben und dafür eben auch programmieren.

3. Nein,man kann nur auf einer "telefonieren" werden, wenn man angerufen wird.
4. Musst mal schauen ob da die Bilder drauf sind, dann sparst du dir einiges an Zeit 

Gruß Max


----------



## Tim1974 (15. März 2013)

Hi,

also momentan scheint mein S5230 die Speicherkarte mal wieder nicht zu erkennen. Ich hab sie mal neu formatiert, dann hat es sie glaub ich kurz erkannt, dann aber irgendwann wieder nicht.
Eigentlich hätte ich mir die Speicherkarte damals nicht kaufen brauchen, weil mir bisher der kleine Telefonspeicher ausgereicht hat, allerdings habe ich nicht viele Fotos und keine Videos damit aufgenommen.

Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem idealen Prepaid-Anbieter, wenn ich den gefunden habe werd ich das Cynus T1 oder T2 kaufen, außer ich finde noch etwas besseres für bis 200 Euro, aber das glaube ich momentan nicht.

Gruß, Tim


----------



## Tim1974 (19. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab mir das T1 jetzt geholt. Muß nur erst noch lernen damit umzugehen, Android ist mir ja noch völlig fremd. Mein erster Eindruck ist, daß das Display ja enorm scharf ist und die Schrift wirklich sehr sauber, keine Treppcheneffekte oder ähnliches kann ich da mehr erkennen. 
Leider aber hab ich bisher noch keine passende (dezente) Gürteltasche gefunden, gibt es die irgendwo?
Gibt es ein empfehlenswertes Buch oder ähnliches zum Thema Android? Bzw. wo und wie lerne ich das Wichtigste darüber?

Ich habe jetzt Sprachverbindungen und SMS/MMS aktiviert bzw. mit der Simkarte verknüpft, Datenverbindungen sind aber noch auf "aus" gestellt. Zeigt das Cynus T1 mir denn genau an, wenn eine Internetverbindung besteht? Ich hab nämlich noch keine Flatrate gebucht und will nicht mein ganzes Guthaben gleich so schnell aufbrauchen?!

Dann noch was zum Akku, hab ihn voll geladen, aber obwohl es über Nacht aus war hat er jetzt schon nur noch ca. 87% und daß obwohl ich kaum was mit dem Handy gemacht hab bisher. Ist das normal, daß der nach ca. 6 Stunden Standby und 2-3 Anrufen bei der Mailbox bzw. Kontoservice und vielleicht ca. 20 Minuten offline-Nutzung schon so weit runter ist? 
Oder bekommt er erst nach der 2. oder 3. vollen Ladung seine volle Leistung?
Kann aber auch daran liegen, daß ich in dieser Hinsicht von dem Samsung S5230 etwas verwöhnt war, denn da hielt der Akku wirklich immer sehr lang.

Gruß, Tim


----------



## lidia68 (17. September 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe auch Cynus T1 und bin auch sehr zufrieden. Leider GPS geht gar nicht, wie soll ich den Android 4.1 instalieren.

Gruß Lidia


----------

